# Windows XP - Netzwerkverbindung vortäuschen ?



## Andreas Späth (8. März 2004)

Hallo

Also kurze rede langer sin.

Ich benötige für ein Programm unter Windows XP eine vorgetäuschte Netzwerkverbindung.
Also der Rechner soll denken er wäre an ein Netzwerk angeschlossen.
Leider hab ich im Notebook nur einen Netzwerkanschluss,sonst würde ich ihn mittels crossoverkabel einfach mit sich selbst verbinden 
Und nur um mit dem Programm zu arbeiten jedesmal ins andere Zimmer gehen ,ans Netzwerkkabel anstöpseln ist nicht so berauschend 

Ich hoffe das jemand für sowas ein tool oder nen trick kennt 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## TheNBP (9. März 2004)

Auf Systemsteuerung > Hardware > Neues Gerät hinzufügen > Netzwerkadapter > Microsoft Loopbackadapter > installieren ....könnte funktionieren


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. März 2004)

Hallo

Danke das hat geklappt.
Das Programm verlangt nichtmehr nach einem Netzwerk


----------

